# Amaze anyone?



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone use Amaze in their laundry routine aside from a wet pail additive? If so how do you use it?


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Never heard of it.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
Never heard of it.

Neither have I. I did do a quick Google though and from that I see that it's Canadian. Looks like it's some kind of detergent made for cloth diapers.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks! No wonder I have't heard of it, LOL!


----------



## julesinottawa (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi! I used to use it when I did wet pail but I do dry pail now. The instructions say you can wash with it but I never did. But if you are soaking in it, obviously the diapers must retain some when they go into the washer. Next time i'm at the grocery store I can read the box again if you like (haven't bought any in ages so I don't remember exactly what the directions are).


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Hi!! I use Amaze all the time. I have a dry pail, but I soak my dipes in Amaze before washing, and add a little more to the wash with the soap. Before using it i had stinky stainers more often than i like. It soaks out 95% of the stains, and smells. And it's relatively inexpensive, because you don't need very much. I love the stuff. Can hardly wait to try it out on my nb's spitups and blowout clothes, to see if it works as well.


----------

